# ebay ecu chip



## yangs13 (Oct 15, 2005)

I was recently looking thru ebay for stuff for my 240 and came across this

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NISS...33597QQitemZ8029041190QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW

tell me what u think


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

i think its bullshit.


----------



## kaptainkrolllio (Aug 8, 2005)

Bullshit. They trick your engines into thinking the air is colder that it really is, causing the engine to run rich. You may get 5hp or so, but the damage it does far exceeds the benefits.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

I fail to see how you can add power by making your mixture richer... when you run rich you lose power!


----------



## kaptainkrolllio (Aug 8, 2005)

I dunno, I some huge argument with somebody about it here a while ago and everybody agreed that it made you MAFS think the air was colder than it really was, which would make your car run rich. I personally thought it was lean, but whatever.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Yeah well i think we both agree that it dont work!!!


----------



## chris859 (Oct 20, 2005)

Did anyone actually look at the auction? It isn't one of those lame IAT sensor mods (also known as the $20 resistor <- Junk). This one was an eprom chip that removes your speed limiter as well as a handful of other common tuned ecu benefits. I think that it is for real, reliability might be another issue... The fact that they don't make them for obd2('96+) cars...makes it even more believable.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

chris859 said:


> Did anyone actually look at the auction? It isn't one of those lame IAT sensor mods (also known as the $20 resistor <- Junk). This one was an eprom chip that removes your speed limiter as well as a handful of other common tuned ecu benefits. I think that it is for real, reliability might be another issue... The fact that they don't make them for obd2('96+) cars...makes it even more believable.


if this was "for real", it would be selling for a lot more than what they are asking.


----------



## kaptainkrolllio (Aug 8, 2005)

Ebay Auction said:


> • Rev limit raised to suit engine


You know, I really wouldn't trust someone that said that about an otherwise stock engine. It doesn't pull after 6000rpm anyway. That, if nothing else, sohuld give it away.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

the sad part is that chris859 actually believes it would work. and all for the affordable price of $19.95 + shipping and handling.


----------



## chris859 (Oct 20, 2005)

$35.99 plus shipping lol :loser: ... I know the honda guys have a few eproms out there for cheap like this, that actually work. How well they work was not the question here... eprom tuning has been done for ever(in fact, thats what most of the ecu re-tuners re-tune with), and you can pick up cheap eprom chips for like $5 or less each (blank of course)...the question here is, how well is the eprom in the auction tuned...if at all. Forget adding power, if it just removed the speed limiter legitimately(as it says), that would be worth the money to some people. Personally I just go to jwt for all of my tuning needs...However, IF this cheap company made an obd2 eprom(which they don't because obd2 can't be tuned as easily through just an eprom swap)...I would THINK about trying one on a stock ecu I have laying around here somewhere, just to verify if this works/doesn't for the forum folks. At this point all we can do is take a guess at the possibility of it working or not... Anyone have one? Anyone? It would be nice to get some feedback from someone that actually did.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

usually there is some manual labour required to install daughterboards. This combined with the time spent by the tuner to research and develop the boards, buying an EEPROM flasher and subsequent boards and chips usually makes the cost higher than $35...

Maybe they just provide the daughterboard for you to install yourself?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

chris859 said:


> $35.99 plus shipping lol :loser: ... I know the honda guys have a few eproms out there for cheap like this, that actually work. How well they work was not the question here... eprom tuning has been done for ever(in fact, thats what most of the ecu re-tuners re-tune with), and you can pick up cheap eprom chips for like $5 or less each (blank of course)...the question here is, how well is the eprom in the auction tuned...if at all. Forget adding power, if it just removed the speed limiter legitimately(as it says), that would be worth the money to some people. Personally I just go to jwt for all of my tuning needs...However, IF this cheap company made an obd2 eprom(which they don't because obd2 can't be tuned as easily through just an eprom swap)...I would THINK about trying one on a stock ecu I have laying around here somewhere, just to verify if this works/doesn't for the forum folks. At this point all we can do is take a guess at the possibility of it working or not... Anyone have one? Anyone? It would be nice to get some feedback from someone that actually did.



Pure and simple junk :thumbdwn:


----------

